# currency exchange in Chch



## deste (Apr 19, 2016)

hello,

maybe somebody help me, where can I find in Christchurch place with good currency exchange. I mean from Canadian Dollar to New Zealand Dollar ( except the bank - there is not really good rates ). 

thx


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You will get a much better rate online with company's like Moneycorp or HiFX or similar since these companies specifically deal in currency exchange.
Once you have agreed on a deal all you do is transfer them the funds, they make the exchange and transfer the other currency to your chosen destination account. Takes 3 or 4 days.


----------



## deste (Apr 19, 2016)

hmm thx but I prefere make it without internet ... for example in Poland we have a lot of places with currency exchange. I'm looking for something like this in Christchurch.. anybody have some advice for me where I need to go ?

thx


----------

